# On the Remake Trail: Day of the Dead



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Today three images from the set of Nu Image and Millenum Films' remake of *Day of the Dead* popped up online. The picstures feature star Ving Rhames, a zombie and a major spoiler (so read on with caution). The original follows a group of scientists and military personnel holed up in an underground bunker because the world above is overrun with zombies. The lumbering flesheaters eventually find a way in and wreak havoc on the scientists who've been experimenting on their undead brethren. Directed by Steve Minor, the film also stars Mena Suvari, Michael Welch, Annalynne McCord, Stark Sands, Nick Cannon and Christa Campbell...


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I have done some research and Ving Rhames is playing Capt. Rhodes, Mena Suvari will be playing the part of Sarah and Dr. Logan will be played by Matt Rippy. Not sure about that casting, especially in the case of Logan. And where is Steel? I really wish they had used all different characters like they did with the Dawn Redux, but it has Ving Rhames and Suvari is always a pleasure, so I will be keeping an open mind until I see it even if Steve Miner is helming the project. The question that remains is will these zombies jet or lumber? I will keep on top of this and bring you details as the days progress.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

This looks like a pretty good remake, cant wait to see it!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

*Still More Photos From Day of the Dead Redux*

More photos from this newest in the remake machine:


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

Coool, I think it looks pretty good! I'm always up for a good Zombie film.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hmmmm....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

The trailer for this little "Smash or Trash" piece of celluloid, can be found here: http://www.nuimage.net/film_library...mTitle={AEDDC72E-44BE-40DB-B9E9-E17CF94B08FA}

Looks like Ving Rhames will be slugging it out with "Zoombies" again. :zombie:


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Ok, so HE (Ving) made it off the boat alive....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

No, this isn't a direct sequel. Rhames is playing Capt. Rhodes from the original film although Rhodes in that movie was white. I just don't believe that Ving can out asshole Joe Pilato. Joe is a real nice guy in real life, however.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I stand corrected


----------

